# Filling a bodywork gap (side skirts)



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I've got some aftermarket side skirts bonded to this car and generally the fitment is good but there's one area where the skirt is leaving a small gap from the body.

Is it best to

a) leave it 
b) fill with white silicon (worried might discolour with time)
c) fill with black silicon (worried about contrasting colour)
d) some kind of body filler and then dot and dab touch up paint over it


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Not sure regarding your question, but it looks a completely different shade of white, unless it's the lighting or angle of the picture


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

What’s the car? Take it heat eg heat gun won’t make it moveable, could always consider clear silicone ? A small bead?


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

3M double sided tape around 3mm thick. Always best to have a gap to avoid rubbing between skirt and expensive bodywork.
Ive found some horrible things under skirts that have been left untouched for years
Or bend the bodywork to match the :lol::lol:


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

TonyHill said:


> Not sure regarding your question, but it looks a completely different shade of white, unless it's the lighting or angle of the picture


It's just the lighting and the fact the vehicle was quite dirty!


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

packard said:


> What's the car? Take it heat eg heat gun won't make it moveable, could always consider clear silicone ? A small bead?




Not tried heat gun but really doesn't seem like it'll budge!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Are they plastic or fibreglass??

I'd just run a small bead of extra white silicon through it, make sure you mask up though 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice, take it not under warranty ? - i would do small white bead, but check a test run first to see if colour is good when dry


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

packard said:


> Very nice, take it not under warranty ? - i would do small white bead, but check a test run first to see if colour is good when dry


Nah it's actually 6 years old; I just take good care of it hence why I'm here!

They're also aftermarket fibreglass ones, not from manufacturer


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Sicskate said:


> Are they plastic or fibreglass??
> 
> I'd just run a small bead of extra white silicon through it, make sure you mask up though
> 
> Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


They're fibreglass


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Sicskate said:


> Are they plastic or fibreglass??
> 
> I'd just run a small bead of extra white silicon through it, make sure you mask up though
> 
> Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


They're fibreglass


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

macc70 said:


> Ive found some horrible things under skirts that have been left untouched for years


Steady on, the police may come knocking on your door!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

macc70 said:


> Ive found some horrible things under skirts that have been left untouched for years
> Or bend the bodywork to match the :lol::lol:





Tykebike said:


> Steady on, the police may come knocking on your door!


Hilarious :lol:

Personally I'd just leave it as it is.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

white silicon - if you dont like it, easy(ish) enough to remove


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I shall be the odd one out then. That would do my swede in and have to come off if after checking that is feasible. Doubt a heat gun would be needed and may be fine when stuck back on making sure the top is in place first. :thumb:
If you took it to a body shop, they would do the same with zero emotion, off clean back on. But you have to pull out for that.


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Silicone won’t work, you will need tiger seal


----------

